# 427.9lb Yellowfin



## PompNewbie

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...y+be+largest+ever+caught+but+wont+set+record/

Dude grabbed the rod... Doh


----------



## EODangler

I'd take that! I wouldn't care about the assist.


----------



## Garbo

dang.




.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Stud!!!


----------



## Snatch it

Holy crapoly!!!!!!!


----------



## user207

That thing is a monster.


----------



## Dragsmoker

That ain't nothing. I caught one on a Barbie reel. With 5lb mono. Mhmmm


----------



## NoMoSurf

Stupid crap like that is why I didn't register my WR with IGFA, that and their inaccurate line strength rules.


----------



## ATWORK

*Dead Guy*

The guy that touch the rod wouldnt have lived to tell the story. Why admit something like that? Thats crazy.


----------



## Capt.Kyle

thats one hell of a YF and id be so pissed about that cuz he touched the rod


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*smack*

I would have beat the brakes off of whoever admitted to touching the rod


----------

